# Release der Straight Power 10 Netzteile?



## Th1eUser (26. August 2014)

Hallo!
Ich bin gerade dabei, einen neuen PC zu kaufen/bauen.
Auf der Gamescom wurde gesagt, dass die Straight Power 10 Netzteile bald erhältlich sein sollen.
Auf diversen Internetseiten steht, dass der Release im September erfolgen soll.

Nur wann im September? Bis zum 1. könnte ich noch warten, bis zum 30. aber nicht.
Da ich bei meinem neuen PC sehr Wert auf eine geringe Lautstärke lege, würde ich schon gerne ein NT der neuen Serie einbauen.

Lg

Edit: Ach herrje, Grammatikfehler in der Überschrift, kann ich den irgendwie ausbessern?


----------



## ich111 (26. August 2014)

Unter Bearbeiten --> Erweitert kannst du den Titel editieren


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. August 2014)

Die sagen ab September, also wahrscheinlich ab dem ersten.


----------



## LilaLion (27. August 2014)

16.September laut be quits facebook-Präsenz. ich warte ebenfals drauf. Ich hätte gerne für mich selbst ein be quit bundle aus Silent base 800, Dark Rock Pro3 und einen be quit Netzteil nach Wahl (wegen Watt).Vlt. kommt be quit ja noch auf die Idee so ein Bundle zu machen  Das wäre deroberhammer


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

der derzeitige Verkaufsstart ist für die KW38 ab ca. 16.09.2014 vorgesehen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2014)

Kommen dann alle Modelle sofort in den Verkauf oder wird das gesplittet?


----------



## be quiet! Support (29. August 2014)

Hallo Threshold,

meinen vorliegenden Informationen nach gehen alle Modelle zusammen an den Start.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## grenn-CB (11. September 2014)

Wird das E10 400W eigentlich 1x 6+2Pin und 1x 6Pin PCIe Stromanschlüsse haben oder nur einen 6+2Pin wie das E9 400W?


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

Das E9 hat doch 1x 6+2 Pin und 1x 6 Pin.


----------



## grenn-CB (12. September 2014)

Ach stimmt ja, das Problem mit der MSI GTX 770 war damals ja das diese 2x8Pin brauchte und das E9 400W aber ja nur 1x 6+2Pin und einmal 6Pin hatte.

Sorry für die Frage, aber wenn das E10 400W die gleichen Anschlüsse hat wie das E9 400W sollte ja mit der R9 280X alles klappen


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

Selbst wenn. Dann kommt einen ein 6 Pin zu 8 Pin PCIe Adapter rein und fertig.
Ich denke nicht dass das E10 mit 400 Watt da Probleme kriegt.

Andererseits finde ich es komisch wenn der BeQuiet Support erklärt dass ein E9 mit 450 Watt zu schwach für eine R9 280 ist.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...raight-power-e9-450w-surrendes-geraeusch.html


----------



## be quiet! Support (12. September 2014)

Hallo Threshold,

der Support hat das zum einen erklärt, weil die GPU 250 Watt im Peak evtl. etwas mehr ziehen kann.
Die Last der GPU müsste dann auf die Beiden PCIe 12VRails aufgeteilt werden.

Im Hinblick auf die Gesamtstromstärke (36A) bleiben dann nur noch um die 190 Watt für alle anderen Komponenten über. Bei manchen Systemen könnte es daher etwas eng werden, oder das Netzteil immer hohen Lasten ausgesetzt werden. Für die GPU wird auch ein Netzteil mit 500 Watt empfohlen. 
Dass die GPU mit dem E9-450 Watt nicht betrieben werden kann, ist evtl. etwas falsch verstanden worden. Wir empfehlen es halt nur nicht, damit die Leistung nicht zu eng kalkuliert wird.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

Und der Support hat eben nicht recht.
Wie kommt ihr auf 250 Watt Peak?
Die Peak Werte einer Grafikkarte sollte ein aktuelles Netzteil meiner Meinung nach problemlos abfedern können. 
Ich habe ja schon eine R9 290 mit einem 450er E9 betrieben -- bei dem die CPU auch noch übertaktet war -- und es gab keinerlei Probleme.
Ihr solltet mehr Vertrauen in eure Netzteile haben.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. September 2014)

Auch keine Probleme mit R9 290 und E9 480w.


----------



## donma08 (16. September 2014)

Erster Test 

http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/be-quiet-straight-power-10-500-watt-im-test/


----------



## Aldrearic (16. September 2014)

Sehenswerter Test. Interessant für eine Neuanschaffung (nicht für mich).
''-hörbar wenn auch leise bei Volllast'' Ich hör mein NT schon nicht raus, da sind die anderen Lüfter lauter, also ist das auch eher nebensächlich. Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch dieses nicht hörbar ist aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

donma08 schrieb:


> Erster Test
> 
> Be quiet! Straight Power 10 500 Watt im Test - ComputerBase


 
Sehr schicker Test.
Genau das was ich erwartet habe.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

Mal eine Frage an den BeQuiet Staff. 

Wieso gibt es kein Straight Power E10 mit 450 Watt?
Beim E9 gab es das noch.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Lücke zwischen dem 400 Watt und dem 500 Watt Modell zu groß. Da könnte sehr gut noch ein 450 Watt Modell rein passen.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2014)

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch oder eben ein E10 400W mit CM wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

Km brauchst du in der Leistungsklasse nicht wirklich.
Ein 450 Watt Netzteil würde aber echt nicht schaden.
Vielleicht kommt das aber auch später weil BeQuiet mit dem 500er Modell erst mal absahnen will weil dort die Gewinnmarge höher ist.


----------



## drebbin (21. September 2014)

Die 450w Variante hat einen guten, aber nicht übertriebenen puffer.
Ich würde es auch sehr begrüßen, hätte dann definitiv das potential zur standartempfehlung hier zu werden


----------



## donma08 (22. September 2014)

Ja, 450W hätte mir auch besser gepasst


----------

